# Renting with reptiles



## wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

hay i was just wondering if anyone else has has trouble when trying to rent a house when you own reptiles as my wife and i are finding it really difficult to move from our two bedroom unit to a bigger house which we need as my wife is gravid........should i


1 not tell them i have reptiles
2 just tel them that all my snakes are pythons which isnt true i dont even own one python lol
3 should i tell the truth that i own 23 venomous snakes which isnt working so far no matter how i sugar coat it....

cheers


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 21, 2009)

Or 4 give up LOL... that will be pretty bloody tough, i think at the least a downsize is well on the cards.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 21, 2009)

well real estate agents..arent snakes experts!find a rental that says "pets allowed",dont tell them u have pets at all! move in with your snakes,on inspection,either make sure your not their,or dont talk about your snakes,if they ask.oooh u got snakes,tell them yeah a few harmless one!..i did that with my pythons!got a pets allowed rental,just moved in!ddint say n e thing about snakes,when the first inspection came,he askd whats in there" i said my python" he ened up asking me if he could hold it...good luck with it tho man


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 21, 2009)

just dont let him hold your "pythons" if u tell him and he asks..ahaha


----------



## Sel (Jan 21, 2009)

hehe
I had a thread about this not long ago...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/renting-and-reptiles-98232

Im still looking for a house, and have not been putting my reptiles on applications. Apparently they are not considered *pets* and you dont have to.


----------



## Hawkei (Jan 21, 2009)

Only had two landlords before buying my house... never told them about the reptiles... covered up a houseful of herps using bedsheets... they're not allowed to look  Little did they know half of them were taipans, browns, tigers and adders hehehe

Cheers.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Option two for me.


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 21, 2009)

Back in the day about 6 years ago I never found it an issue telling them we had reptiles....they were back then considered aquarium which posed no problem in regards of possible damage to the house which they were most concerned about. As for the venomous snakes I would just refer to them as reptiles rather than venomous reptiles, if asked what type I would just say snakes and lizards. Also when I was looking for rental housing I would have a portfolio of my animals with photos of what you keep them in, just to show them how they are kept....most real-estate wouldn’t have a clue.


----------



## wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Hawkei said:


> Only had two landlords before buying my house... never told them about the reptiles... covered up a houseful of herps using bedsheets... they're not allowed to look  Little did they know half of them were taipans, browns, tigers and adders hehehe
> 
> Cheers.


 ok i will do that..... bedsheets


----------



## wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> Back in the day about 6 years ago I never found it an issue telling them we had reptiles....they were back then considered aquarium which posed no problem in regards of possible damage to the house which they were most concerned about. As for the venomous snakes I would just refer to them as reptiles rather than venomous reptiles, if asked what type I would just say snakes and lizards. Also when I was looking for rental housing I would have a portfolio of my animals with photos of what you keep them in, just to show them how they are kept....most real-estate wouldn’t have a clue.


that is exactly what we have bin doind..........but it is not working


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 27, 2009)

*Dont tell them!*

Don't tell them you have reptiles, as long as the snakes are secure in enclosures, they are not "pets" in the rental market sense of the word. Rental pet rules usually only apply to things such as cats, dogs or anything else that has actual physical contact with the property and can therefore cause damage.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2009)

wizz I got sick of it we now are moving onto our own block ..we bought 21/2 acres and will be living on it by May ...I hate the rental game and its true the real estates are being painful when it comes to pets all types ..some even say NO TO BIRDS.....would you know of any private rentals? where you and the landlord do one on one and leave the real eastates out of it ? ....best of luck to on the wifey being gravid


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a python and a cat, the real estate had no issues at all. During the application I did not mention it until they asked and I let them know. They said it might be an issue if the Landlord is opposed to it. But, landlord hasn't said anything - we've been here for over a year now. I hope you find a place that allows them soon! And congrats on the 'gravidity'!


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jan 27, 2009)

my partner and i just dont tell the real estate we have a python and a kitten as well.. when inspections come around just cover the python with a sheet or something...pretty easy as she is in a click clack and take the kitten away for half an hour. its not hurting anyone or destroying the house so i dont see a problem with not telling.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 27, 2009)

Bed sheets is the go, you just have a lot of odd sized tables scattered around the house....

Mate had an entire games room full of herps, he covered them up during inspections and that room got little more than a passing glance.

Jordan


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> just dont let him hold your "pythons" if u tell him and he asks..ahaha



Just say you feed them


----------



## kel (Jan 27, 2009)

i wouldnt tell them, as others have said they are not like dogs that wreck the yard etc


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 27, 2009)

i told my landlord i had one python. On site inspections they obviously noticed all of them (although i did downsize before i moved there). They were not fazed as they were clean, locked and in a room that could be easily locked with a sandbag snake in front of the gaps of the door. they were mroe than happy. Maybe i got lucky. Before i moved there i did say i had snakes to one real estate who hung up on me.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell them that you are lisenced ect ect, because they would know your responsible, as you keep vens!!


----------



## Nicole74 (Jan 27, 2009)

We just not long moved.
Pets are a problem in rental market now, not many people want to rent to people with pets.
We have 2 dogs and my spotted python, We applied for 5 rentals and 4 were rejected because of the dogs, our dogs are older 9 and 7 we have had them at 3 rental properties over the years and have glowing references.
I didnt add my snake to the application, and havent had out inspection as of yet...
Fingers crossed..
They put on our lease Any damage from our dogs will have to be paid for...


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, if you tell them don't mention the ven bit. Do you keep them in display enclosures or those tub/rack things. I am thinking they would be easier to hide/cover up or just leave if your at the inspection. Failing that tell them you have fish and then did what I did and traded them for ....pythons...
When you think of it they are better than fish because if the tank/enclosure does break sure the occupant may get out and kill the agent but at least the carpets will be ok


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jan 27, 2009)

Big difference between mentioning you have one snake, as opposed to 20-25. Dont tell them anything, as you would be knocked back for sure. Repitles ARE considered 'pets' and you ARE obligated to put them on your lease, although I have never done this, as some reantal agents say that they are smelly, scary and dirty. I cover mine up with material wall hangings and turn the lights off when inspections have to happen. Occasionally they have asked what is under there and I tell them that I am a licensed wildlife carer (which is true) and they are injured wildlife/reptiles that cannot be disturbed. The real estate person is usually fascinated and interested and has no problem with it. Once an inspection girl couldnt decide wether she should add it to my inspection report, but decided to keep it to herself..the good girl..good luck with your gravid missus and future hatchling..happy renting too, you will get something.


----------



## Ristof (Jan 27, 2009)

I have never rented due to playing by someone elses rules and also having to pay for someone elses property 
Is there any chance of looking into buying a place yourself


----------



## malika (Jan 27, 2009)

You will find that alot of people are renting privately these days trying to cost cut. You may be lucky to find a place in the paper, the advantage is you may not have house inspections etc. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## dodgie (Jan 27, 2009)

Hawkei said:


> Only had two landlords before buying my house... never told them about the reptiles... covered up a houseful of herps using bedsheets... they're not allowed to look  Little did they know half of them were taipans, browns, tigers and adders hehehe
> 
> Cheers.



I did the same thing when i was renting,i also put junk and other crap it the snake room/spare room and turned of there cages .When they wanted to look i just said please excuse the junk i have nowhere to store this stuff.


----------



## ivonavich (Jan 27, 2009)

i've had property managers in the past consider my boy just like an aquarium....


----------



## burley180789 (Jan 27, 2009)

I currently live in a rental home, my little guys live in my garage(Its bigger than a standard garage,we turned it into an office and the real estate had no worries) but i was told by most real estates when i was looking that animals that live in tanks dont really count like cats and dogs do... but then again ive only got the two tank, one with 2 ebardies,another with a jacky dragon, havent had an issue yet because theyr not rly int he house and they cant do damage...


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 27, 2009)

Just say you have a few aquariums. It's basically the truth - you just didn't say what was IN the aquariums!


----------



## wizz (Jan 27, 2009)

yay we finally have a house we just told them we had some geckos and a bearded dragon....thanks for all your ideas..now we just have to hide 23 snakes when they come for an inspection lol.....cheers again dave


----------



## Joemal (Jan 27, 2009)

I have had no problems with the agents and yes all pets (snakes , cat ,2 small dogs ,variety of fish and spider)
went on the application forms .I found being upfront with what i have or had presented no problems with the real estate agents .


----------



## kirstys (Jan 27, 2009)

We rent and dont tell them the way we see it is if you have a fish tank you dont have to tell them as its fully enclosed so we see no point in telling them about the snakes and we have had 2 houses with the snakes on inspections have never had a problem at all they have been more interested in holding and talking about the snakes


----------

